# Cardiff university sewing kittens' eyes shut in sadistic experiment



## Sashadog (Jan 4, 2012)

I can't believe this...

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/620/...-from-sewing-kittens-eyes-shut/?z00m=20377449

I was emailed this - I cannot believe the cruelty of it. I just hope it's not true....:scared:

_Scientists at Cardiff University in Wales have conducted a particularly horrific animal experiment. They sewed shut the eyes of newborn kittens to "learn how the brain responds to sensory deprivation." The same experiment--funded by tax dollars--also placed cameras in the kittens' brains.

This research is both sadistic and frivolous. The differences between humans and cats are so considerable that research obtained this way will discover nothing that will save or improve human life. A United States veterinarian has confirmed that the procedure was extremely painful for the kittens.

Animal activists are understandably outraged, and celebrity actor Ricky Gervais is leading the charge. Gervais told the Mirror "I thought sickening experiments like these were a thing of the past." Tell Cardiff University to stop conducting frivolous and sadistic experiments on animals!_


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

OMG that can't be happening can it? That's sick.

I'm Cardiff - I wonder if there is a protest of some kind going on that I can get involved in. That's horrific. 

Off to look it up...


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

I've just looked it up and it is true. Thats appauling.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Horrible! I have signed the petition.


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

i signed the petition about this a while bk makes me feel physically sick!!! some ppl can be so barbarrick


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm utterly appalled. just signed the petition - hope it helps


----------



## Sashadog (Jan 4, 2012)

Bump up


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Totally sick!


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

OMG, that's awful!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

I've signed. I visit that care2 site a lot. All my details already filled in for me. On that and another animal cruelty site, I signed 92 in 1 day, plus 8 I'd signed already, and 6 I didn't agree with.


----------



## mgates (Sep 14, 2012)

Bleeding disgusting!!!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I've just signed, this is totally horrific , and has no justifiable scientific reason to be carried out. .... Let's try and keep this bumped up.


----------



## mrstaylor (Nov 16, 2012)

That's truly disgusting makes my blood boil :incazzato:


----------

